# AoC - The Day After



## lemete (7. Juli 2008)

Ich grüße euch liebe Online Spieler,

der Freimonat in AoC sollte ja nun für die meisten vorbei sein und letztlich nur noch jene übrig geblieben sein, welche das Spiel gerne spielen.
Ich denke das zu Beginn oder kurz danach viele einfach nur reinschaun wollten und sehen, wie das neuste Spiel den so ist.
Wirklich interesse am eigentlichen Spielen hatten diese Leute denke ich jedoch nicht.

Nach dem Freimonat habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sehr viel angenehmer ist zu spielen.
Ich für meinen Teil, finde nun eher vernüftigere Leute zum spielen als früher. Wenn ich jetzt eine Gruppe suche, dann sind da meist Leute dabei die das Spiel verstanden haben 
und z.B. nicht ständig die Mobs in alle Richtungen kicken obwohl sie pefekt standen. 

Ebenso trifft man nun finde ich mehr Spieler, die einem einfach mal helfen oder zusammen questen. Also im allgemeinen habe ich eingfach das Gefühl, dass es was die Spieler angeht besser geworden ist.
Natürlich gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, die gibt und gab es immer und überall. 

Da dies jedoch nur meine Meinung ist wollte ich gern wissen, ob dies bei euch auch der Fall ist?


----------



## Gothmorg (7. Juli 2008)

> der Freimonat in AoC sollte ja nun für die meisten vorbei sein und letztlich nur noch jene übrig geblieben sein, welche das Spiel gerne spielen.



Oder die, die zwei Tage nach dem Kauf der Game Card entdeckt haben, dass es schon wieder nur Gegrinde ist, hrmpf -.-


Das mit den Spielern kann schon sein. Ich mach nicht so viele Sachen in einer Gruppe, weil es so wenig Instanzen und Gruppenquests gibt, daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Für mich würd das aber nicht viel daran ändern, dass 80% des Spiels aus Gegrinde besteht...


----------



## fiducia (7. Juli 2008)

100% signed!

die ingame community hat sich um vieles verbessert (foren noch nicht, aber das kommt auch noch) - viele mitläufer und herdentiere haben das spiel verlassen und das tut einfach nur gut - wenn funcom jetzt noch ordentlich nachliefert und fehler ausbessert, dann ist aoc genau das worauf ich seit langem gewartet habe!

die welt braucht eben idealisten und menschen die konstruktiv mitarbeiten - keinen 08/15 Mob der nur mit der masse rumbrüllt ohne aktiv etwas beizutragen 

in diesem sinne 

lurd


----------



## Markon78 (7. Juli 2008)

fiducia schrieb:


> 100% signed!
> 
> die ingame community hat sich um vieles verbessert (foren noch nicht, aber das kommt auch noch) - viele mitläufer und herdentiere haben das spiel verlassen und das tut einfach nur gut - wenn funcom jetzt noch ordentlich nachliefert und fehler ausbessert, dann ist aoc genau das worauf ich seit langem gewartet habe!
> 
> ...



100% SIGN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (7. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade dabei es zu Installieren ^^ Keine sorge ich flame nicht rum .. war schon in der Beta dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag AOC gerade weil es noch frisch ist.. klar fehler gibt es aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe das die meisten ein gehobenes niveau haben.. .. aber die installation dauert echt stunden .. Naja was solls ...
was könnt ihr für ne server art eher empfehlen RP Pvp oder den normalen PvP Server?


----------



## fiducia (7. Juli 2008)

exhumedx

auf deine frage welchen server WIR empfehlen würden? was soll man dir da antworten?

machst DU gerne RP? dann geh dort hin - wenn NICHT dann geh auf einen normalen pvp server - ganz einfach eigentlich

eigene MEINUNG ist das zauberwort

gruß

lurd


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Oder die, die zwei Tage nach dem Kauf der Game Card entdeckt haben, dass es schon wieder nur Gegrinde ist, hrmpf -.-
> 
> 
> Das mit den Spielern kann schon sein. Ich mach nicht so viele Sachen in einer Gruppe, weil es so wenig Instanzen und Gruppenquests gibt, daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Für mich würd das aber nicht viel daran ändern, dass 80% des Spiels aus Gegrinde besteht...



Solo ein MMO spielen.. Besteht nur aus Grinden.. Alles klar.. Du kannst schon in Tortage Gebiete auf episch mit Gruppen betreten, aber das ist dir wohl entgangen, was?


----------



## Fray_2010 (7. Juli 2008)

tag leute^^

ja das mit den leuten wird von tag zu tag besser , endlich sind die ganzen nicht gut das game, wow ist besser usw....flamms aus dem chat entschwunden 
und es sind fast nur noch leute am zocken die das game auch beherschen und mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich kann nur sagen das game wird besser und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weiter so FC  



mfg
Fray_2010


_______________________________
seltsam?aber so steht es geschrieben....


----------



## marcloker (7. Juli 2008)

sehe ich auch so. es wird bei weitem nicht mehr alles nur noch schlecht geredet. das spiel macht spaß. die leute sind nett und das spiel macht richtig spaß.
von seiten von fc wird immer weiter dran gearbeitet. jede woche neue patche sprechen für sich. sie tun wenigstens was^^
für mich hat aoc seinen reiz nicht verloren....

mfg


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

Also was man wirklich richtig merkt ist, dass der Chat frei von "Schlechtmacherei" ist, was wirklich sehr entspannend ist.

Eigentlich macht es von Tag zu Tag mehr Spaß. Da ich ein MMO spiele, spiele ich auch oft in Gruppen zusammen, bisher hatte ich auch nie Probleme eine zu finden, selbst nachts um 2 treiben sich noch Leute rum. Bisher hatte ich auch nur nette Mitspieler in der Gruppe, kein Roxxooar Typ oder jmd. der 111elf!!! Fraktion.

Obwohl ich die Hauptzeit der Spieler wohl eher so zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 23.00 Uhr schätzen würde. Vor- Mittags und Nachmittags ist es angenehm ruhig.

Ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich auf dem PVE-Server Asura bin.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auf dem Server Ibis und seit dem Erreichen der Freimonatsgernze ist es viel angenehmer geworden ob das Gruppenspiel ist oder Chat. Nachteil dabei ist das es nun ein wenig zu ruhig geworden ist was die spielerdichte angeht zumindest im 80er Bereich aber das ist denk ich normal da ja alle erstmal ihren hochziehen müssen.

Freue mich schon darauf wenn die ganzen 70er nachziehen und die Endgebiete etwas voller werden von Spielern die auch spielen mögen und nichtnur spielen weil es neu ist.


----------



## Shuqta (7. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Patchen kann man auch anders sehen...
Funcom muss jede Woche patchen weil Sie ein "unfertiges" Produkt abgeliefert haben...
Ich hab mir AoC auch gekauft und spiele selber...

Wenn Funcom ein Autohersteller wäre und man jede Woche wegen etwas anderes in die Werkstatt müsste zum "patchen"
wären Sie schon längst in konkurs gegangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Zukunft kann es ja nur besser werden...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> Ich denke das zu Beginn oder kurz danach viele einfach nur reinschaun wollten und sehen, wie das neuste Spiel den so ist.
> Wirklich interesse am eigentlichen Spielen hatten diese Leute denke ich jedoch nicht.


Polemik.

Stell dir vor, dass neben deiner Ansicht auch die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die Leute von dem Spiel einfach nur enttäuscht worden sind.


----------



## fiducia (7. Juli 2008)

@shuqta

ned bös sein, aber was hat dein post denn hier in dieser diskussion zu suchen? in der schul gäbs dafür eine glatte themenverfehlung - man kann nur hoffen, daß die üblichen flamer das überlesen *gg*


----------



## T0ff (7. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Oder die, die zwei Tage nach dem Kauf der Game Card entdeckt haben, dass es schon wieder nur Gegrinde ist, hrmpf -.-
> 
> 
> Das mit den Spielern kann schon sein. Ich mach nicht so viele Sachen in einer Gruppe, weil es so wenig Instanzen und Gruppenquests gibt, daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Für mich würd das aber nicht viel daran ändern, dass 80% des Spiels aus Gegrinde besteht...




Dann hast du wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht... ich musste nur die letzten 5 lv durchgrinden. Sonst hatte ich meistens genug Quests. Ok paar mal die Villen Quests gemacht, aber das zähle ich nicht zu grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemis (7. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Oder die, die zwei Tage nach dem Kauf der Game Card entdeckt haben, dass es schon wieder nur Gegrinde ist, hrmpf -.-
> 
> 
> Das mit den Spielern kann schon sein. Ich mach nicht so viele Sachen in einer Gruppe, weil es so wenig Instanzen und Gruppenquests gibt, daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Für mich würd das aber nicht viel daran ändern, dass 80% des Spiels aus Gegrinde besteht...



Das Grinden geht mir und anderen mächtig auf den Sack, dass wir sogar nicht mehr ins Spiel einlogen.


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> Nach dem Freimonat habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sehr viel angenehmer ist zu spielen.
> Ich für meinen Teil, finde nun eher vernüftigere Leute zum spielen als früher. Wenn ich jetzt eine Gruppe suche, dann sind da meist Leute dabei die das Spiel verstanden haben
> und z.B. nicht ständig die Mobs in alle Richtungen kicken obwohl sie pefekt standen.
> 
> ...



*Hier hätte jetzt der TE gerne weitere Meinungen zu seinen persönl. Gefühlen zum Spiel gehabt.*



Shuqta schrieb:


> Das mit dem Patchen kann man auch anders sehen...
> Funcom muss jede Woche patchen weil Sie ein "unfertiges" Produkt abgeliefert haben...
> Ich hab mir AoC auch gekauft und spiele selber...
> Wenn Funcom ein Autohersteller wäre und man jede Woche wegen etwas anderes in die Werkstatt müsste zum "patchen"
> ...





Nemis schrieb:


> Das Grinden geht mir und anderen mächtig auf den Sack, dass wir sogar nicht mehr ins Spiel einlogen.



für den TE nicht informativ meiner Meinung nach.

Mein Resümee über dieses Forum: Man kann keinen Thread erstellen ohne das irgendwelche Leute wieder irgendwas, das nicht hineingehört dazu schreiben.

@ Thread unter mir: Danke! Schön hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Mein Resümee über dieses Forum: Man kann keinen Thread erstellen ohne das irgendwelche Leute wieder irgendwas, das nicht hineingehört dazu schreiben.


Willkommen im Internet!


----------



## Alêza (7. Juli 2008)

Liebe "das Spiel ist so kacke, FC hat mist gemacht, ist ne Beta, blabla"-Troll-Fraktion...
<°)))o><

btt:
Hade das selbe festgestellt wie der TE.
Ich spiele auf Asgard, also RP-PvP, und habe auch schon festgestllt, das es insgesamt etwas ruhiger geworden ist.
(Damit meine ich aber nicht, das weniger Spieler auf dem Server sind. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wo es vorher max. 2-3 Instanzen jedes Bebietes zu Stoßzeiten gab, gibt es jetzt 4-5.)
Es wird weniger gegankt, es laufen einem nicht mehr Lkwpeter, Körperklaus usw. über den Weg und in Chats pendelt sich langsam ein vernünftiger Ton ein.
Wenn jetzt ein anderer Spieler in einen Kampf hinein springt, dann um einem zu helfen, und nicht um einem noch eine rein zu kloppen.
Außerdem ist auch das Gruppenspiel angenehmer. Die Leute spielen _mit_ der Gruppe und reißen nichtmehr irgendwelchen Mist wie sinnlos fearen/Kicken, vorrennen, Mobs pullen bis der Arzt kommt usw.

Kurz und knapp gesagt scheinen die Kiddies weg zu sein.


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Alêza schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp gesagt scheinen die Kiddies weg zu sein.



Namaste

Ich hoffe, du meinst nicht wirklich die  Kiddies im engeren Sinne. Die sind nämlich meistens vernünftiger als die ach so tollen Erwachsenen.
Und wenn sie es manchmal doch nicht sind - wir waren mal alle Kinder. In WoW empfand ich es jedenfalls als Bereicherung, mit Kindern/Jugendlichen zu spielen. Die sind nämlich oft etwas unbefangener an bestimmte Sachen herangegangen. Außerdem haben sie wesentlich weniger Vorurteile.


----------



## Bornon (7. Juli 2008)

Wir hatten es im internen Forum auch schon darüber.

Ja, diejenigen, die immer nur gemeckert haben sind nun endlich weg.
Es spielt sich schöner in der Community, der harte Kern ist übrig geblieben und ist näher zusammengerückt.

Da meine Gilde zu klein ist (7 Member) um etwas zu reißen, haben wir erst versucht Leute zu finden, die joinen --> hat nicht geklappt, dann wollten wir halt gemeinsam einer anderen Gilde beitreten ...
Tja, ich sag's mal so: 
Wir haben viele interessante gefunden, stehen mit einigen in Kontakt UND können uns jetzt net entscheiden, da alle super drauf sind, alle keine kleinen Kinder mehr sind und alle verdammt hilfsbereit sind.

Wir werden da wohl einfach ... voten nach Namen machen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder eine Münze werfen ...

Wer jetzt also Lust hat sich ein mittlerweile wesentlich besser balanziertes und fehlerüberarbeitetes Spiel anzuschauen ... angeblich kommen bald die Test-Keys ... schaut's Euch an, es hat sich in den letzten Wochen sehr viel getan!

edit: klar ganz ohne Fehler ist es natürlich noch nicht, aber der Spaß, die Grafik und die Community - thumbup!


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (7. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Oder die, die zwei Tage nach dem Kauf der Game Card entdeckt haben, dass es schon wieder nur Gegrinde ist, hrmpf -.-
> 
> 
> Das mit den Spielern kann schon sein. Ich mach nicht so viele Sachen in einer Gruppe, weil es so wenig Instanzen und Gruppenquests gibt, daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Für mich würd das aber nicht viel daran ändern, dass 80% des Spiels aus Gegrinde besteht...



Nenn mir ein MMO bei dem es nicht um grinden geht? 

Wünscht sich zwar jeder, doch mir fällt kein einziges Alternativ-Gameplay ein. Im Endeffekt erreichst Du in jedem MMO das Max-Level nur über stupides Gegner kloppen, Gegenstände von A nach B bringen etc. Wobei selbst in Offline-Spielen meist nicht mehr geboten wird. Nur ist es da eben in ner einer meist mehr oder wenigen guten Story verpackt.


----------



## Albatou (7. Juli 2008)

1. So einen Thread hatten wir schon.
2. Endet eh wieder nur in Rumgeheule.
3. Mimimi, damit ist alles gesagt.

Hough, der Häuptling hat gesprochen^^


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Juli 2008)

> Solo ein MMO spielen.. Besteht nur aus Grinden.. Alles klar.. Du kannst schon in Tortage Gebiete auf episch mit Gruppen betreten, aber das ist dir wohl entgangen, was?



Ich weiß, dass man das auch auf episch spielen kann. Aber was hab ich davon? Mehr EP gibts auch nicht, besseren Loot auch nicht, weil alle Bossdrops einfach für jeden in der Gruppe 1x fallen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab von nem Kumpel, dafür aber ewig nach ner Gruppe suchen, weil da keiner Lust drauf hat. Tolle Idee!



> Dann hast du wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht... ich musste nur die letzten 5 lv durchgrinden. Sonst hatte ich meistens genug Quests. Ok paar mal die Villen Quests gemacht, aber das zähle ich nicht zu grinden wink.gif



Und wie war das von LvL 33-38? Oder so in den mittleren 50ern (ok, da gibts auch Quests, aber nicht so eine Questfülle, wie man es sich von einem MMO erhofft, weshalb man oft grinden muss, oder verzweifelt nach Quests sucht)? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Leute von Funcom irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatten. In Tortage waren alle noch begeistert dabei und es gibt ne schöne Questdichte, im 20er Gebiet auch noch, aber danach nimmt es ab.



> Wünscht sich zwar jeder, doch mir fällt kein einziges Alternativ-Gameplay ein. Im Endeffekt erreichst Du in jedem MMO das Max-Level nur über stupides Gegner kloppen, Gegenstände von A nach B bringen etc. Wobei selbst in Offline-Spielen meist nicht mehr geboten wird. Nur ist es da eben in ner einer meist mehr oder wenigen guten Story verpackt.



Und die Story ist es, die den Unterschied zwischen Questen und Grinden macht. Und, dass man beim Questen ein Ziel vor Augen hat, dass es zu erreichen gibt und dieses Ziel beim Grinden in weiter Ferne liegt. Alternativ-Gameplay fällt mir gleich ne ganze Menge ein: z.B. anspruchsvolles Teamplay (Instanzen etc.), EP für PvP-Handlungen (s. Warhammer Online) und eine größere Questdichte, sodass man immer ein Ziel vor Augen hat, wie oben beschrieben.


Auch die Destiny-Quest ist ein Lacher. Was in Tortage noch richtig klasse anfängt (ständig ne neue Quest) nimmt später so stark ab, dass man nur noch alle 10-20 LvL mal eine Quest kriegt, die storymäßig (außer der auf LvL 60) nicht ansatzeise an die aus Tortage rankommt.


----------



## Kwingdor (11. Juli 2008)

> Und wie war das von LvL 33-38?



Das muss ich klar verneinen. Denn selbst graue Quests bringen noch mehr als genug EXP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war bislang immer zeitgleich 2-3 Quests erledigen... ach und noch etwas zu den Quests&Grinding:

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, wenn ich eine Quest bekomm in der ich 10 Sachen sammeln muss, aber 150 Gegner töte (die Story dahinter ist meist mehr als schwachsinnig... und die Droprate so niedrig zu setzen ist ebenso sinnfrei... und die Droprate hier in AoC ist wirklich gut)... oder ganz einfach von vornherein sage, dass es keine Quest gibt und du die Gegner so in dieser Anzahl legen musst?! Wenn man natürlich sagt "nein ich bleibe nur in Cimmerien" wirds schwierig... denn dann findest du wirklich weniger. Aber wenn du immer wieder mal Gebiete wechselt (denn so sind die Quests ja auch gedacht... die führen manchmal total woanders hin), gehts dir wirklich nur schwer mal aus.



> Auch die Destiny-Quest ist ein Lacher.



Destiny-Quest... Klassenquest... das ist alles klare Ansichtssache, was einem zusagt. Dass Tortage unerreichbar ist, ist klar... aber das finde ich auch gut. Dass es für Funcom dann schwer ist, weil sie sich da eine wirklich tolle Basis aufgebaut haben, ist klar. Aber ich genieße dann eher die mitunter echt genialen Dialoge und die toll designten Landschaften. Dass es mal Dungeons gibt, die 08/15 sind, gehört bei der Landschaftsmasse klar dazu... doch wenigstens gleicht nicht eine Höhle komplett der andren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei manchen MMOs kannte ich den Weg schon auswendig, wenn ich in die fünfte Höhle kam, die wieder EXAKT den selben Verlauf hatte.

Das schnelle Leveln ist für mich nicht mal so ein Nachteil... denn Leveln ist beileibe nicht alles und so kann man wenigstens als Gelegenheitsspieler früh das gesamte Spektrum betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht ewig lang questen/grinden oder sonstwas...


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Das muss ich klar verneinen. Denn selbst graue Quests bringen noch mehr als genug EXP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau darin bestand mein Problem in AoC! Level 35 und die letzten 5 Level beinahe nur mit grauen Quests gemacht.
Das was damit flöten geht, ist der Reiz auch mal zu sterben und den brauche ich. Vorallem in einem "brutalen" "Barbaren"-MMO.
In irgendeinem Interview vor Release sprachen die Verantwortlichen davon, das es kein Gegrinde geben soll. Aber genau das ist es, wenn ich graue Quests nacheinander weghaue.

Nichts gegen AoC, hat mir echt Spaß gemacht die ersten 30 Level, vorallem Tortage wegen der tollen Synchro. Auch danach die Quests in Conall-Tal waren sehr schön und herausfordernd.
Aber vielleicht hätte sich FC noch 2-3 Monate mehr Zeit nehmen sollen und ganz in Ruhe Bugs ausbügeln und eine bessere Questdichte in den Problem-Leveln einfügen sollen.
Dann wäre AoC ein echt starker Konkurrent für alle bisherigen MMOs.

Ich hoffe, das bald Patches folgen die auch das liefern was versprochen war.
Dann werde ich mir das ganze nochmals zu Gemüte führen. Wenn nun viele der großen Flamer weg sind, spricht das schonmal für das Spiel. ;-)


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Namaste

"Wünscht sich zwar jeder, doch mir fällt kein einziges Alternativ-Gameplay ein. Im Endeffekt erreichst Du in jedem MMO das Max-Level nur über stupides Gegner kloppen, Gegenstände von A nach B bringen etc. Wobei selbst in Offline-Spielen meist nicht mehr geboten wird. Nur ist es da eben in ner einer meist mehr oder wenigen guten Story verpackt."

Also in WoW hab ich viel in Instanzen gelevelt. Dann konnte man in den Schlachtfelden questen. Es gab JintaAlor(oder so ähnlich) mit Elitemobs. Die Quests konnte man nur einer Gruppe lösen. Sonstige Elitemobs die man nur in einer Gruppe killen konnte, Dann gab es PvP-Quests. Selten, aber doch immer wieder interessante Quests. Kann mich an Quest mit nem Zeitlimit erinnern, z.B. in Tanaris. Quest mit interessanten Belohnungen, das Noggenfoggerelixier hab ich geliebt. Interssante andere Sachen, z.B. die Sache mit dem Falschirm bei den Zwillingskolossen in Feralas, u.s.w - u.s.w.

Also wenn das kein Alternativ-Gameplay ist weis ich auch nicht. Also an Grinden und stupides Mobkloppen kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern. Notfalls hab ich diese Quest erst gar nicht angenommen.
Das hab ich ja gerade an WoW so gemocht - die unendlich vielen Möglichkeiten. Wer wollte, hat eben duch Grinden und Mobkloppen gelevelt, wer was anderes wollte halt nicht.

Wie es in AoC aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Falls der Content im Endgame stimmt, wäre mir grinden und Co egal. 
Man wird ja schnell lvl. 80
Und im Endgame-<contet hab ich WoW ebenfalls wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten geliebt. Anspruchsvolle Raid-Inis .Die "Eroberung" von MC mit 40 grün und blau ausgestatteten Chars. (die Frage nach deiner Ausrüstung gab es damals nicht). Schlachtfelder .Später dann die Arena. 
Irgendwelche Mates farmen oder die Daylis waren nicht so mein Ding. Wozu auch , gab es doch genug alternativen. Mein Gold hab ich im AH gemacht. Billig ersteigern, teuer verkaufen.
Falls AoC mir mit seinen Massenschlachten, Kämpfe um die Gildenstädten und anspruchsvollen Raid-Inis mit zu erarbeitenden Taktiken bei den End- Bossen ähnliches oder auch gerne etwas völlig anders als WoW bietet, gerne.  Außer dem üblichen AoC rules, WoW sucks gibt es dazu aber kaum brauchbare Informationen, von außnahmen abgesehn. Keine Ahnung, warum die AoCler nicht mit Fakten mehr Werbung für ihr Spiel machen und statt dessen lieber gegen WoW läßtern. Damit würden sie nämlich das Überleben von AoC sichern.
Womöglich bin aber auch nur blind.

In der Hoffnung auf einen baldigen Gästepass verbleibe ich

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Euer etmundi
-Heiler aus Leidenschaft-

-Geht mit der Erdenmutter-


----------



## Kwingdor (11. Juli 2008)

Zu etmundis Aussage muss ich allgemein sagen:

Im Endeffekt lief es bei WoW aber immer nur auf Mobklopperei oder Itemhascherei aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über kurz oder lang, war dann die einzig WIRKLICHE Abwechslung die RP-Events, die aber leider auch nur von den Spielern durchgeführt werden. Und da finde ich hat LotRO die Nase ganz weit vorne. Warum? Nun weil da selbst im unteren Bereich die Quests stetig erweitert werden und dann kann ich mir wirklich rauspicken, ob ich lieber mal erkunden gehe und eben jene Quests löse, oder simpel Mobs kloppe. Die RP-Events werden sogar ab und an von GMs begleitet, was das ganze etwas aufpeppt.

Ein Punkt der schon mal erwähnt wurde: WoW hatte zu Beginn bei weitem nicht all die Möglichkeiten beim Endgame. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber es dauerte länger es zu erreichen... das ist schon etwas, das sowohl pro als auch kontra bietet. Je nach Spielertypus.

Das mit dem Gold klappt übrigens auch wunderbar in AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Kaufmann ist mein meistbesuchter NPC *g* Und vieles was du erwähnst etmundi war so zu Releasezeiten noch nicht vollständig oder zumindest nicht bugfrei implementiert. Das traurige ist, dass sogar vieles mit der Zeit einfacher wurde (LotRO setzt diesen Trend leider auch fort).

Zum SohnDesRaben noch etwas:
Also ich sehe prinzipiell, dass ich alles an Quests ansammel... da hab ich dann sagen wir 4 graue Quests auf dem Weg zum schwereren Gebiet, die wirklich rasch zu Ende sind und lande so im Gebiet, wo die Mobs gut 3-4 Level höher sind... zäh aber schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest hab ich diese Erfahrung mit dem Bärenschamanen gemacht... keine Ahnung wies andren Klassen dabei geht.

Schlussendlich: Questzielmäßig würd ich AoC durchaus mit WoW vergleichen (ja auch hier gibt es die scheinbare Abwechslung... aber irgendwann wiederholt es sich auch hier)... positiv fällt mir nur auf: die geskripteten Sequenzen, die man in WoW eher in größeren Inis vorfindet, als den Möglichkeiten, die einem solo geboten werden (mal das Draenei-Gebiet ausgenommen, da das doch erst sehr spät dazustieß) sind wirklich recht häufig... und das schafft für mich noch etwas mehr Atmosphäre... sind oft so kleine Sachen... Statuen die einem nachsehen, dann den Weg versperren und Stück für Stück nachlaufen. Und das geniale dran ist: man kann nicht flüchten, sondern steckt wirklich in der Klemme... dank der Kollisionsabfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Hatte heute meinen ersten Bug... war ein Questbug. Nix tragisches. Musste einmal aus der Zone raus und wieder rein, bis er erkannte, dass ich das Gebiet betreten hatte... und die Quest aktualisierte.


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Zu etmundis Aussage muss ich allgemein sagen:
> 
> Im Endeffekt lief es bei WoW aber immer nur auf Mobklopperei oder Itemhascherei aus
> 
> ...



Namaste du Nachtschwärmer
sicherlich hast du recht und deine Aussage mag auf 99% der Spieler zutreffen.
Auf mich aber nicht. 
Zur Itemhascherei oder besser als Itemgeilheit bekannt:
Könnt ihr mir jetzt glauben oder nicht, ist mir egal.
Bis zu meinem ende in WoW wußte ich (bis auf 2 Außnahmen)nicht, wann wo und warum
welches Item dropt. Und trotzdem war ich gut ausgerüstet. Diese Atlas-Loot hatte ich nie
drauf. Kling verrückt, ich weis. Bei mir stand aber immer der Spielspass im Vordergrund.
Dafür hab ich 13Euronen gezahlt, nicht für eine Itemhatz. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich schon etwas älter bin, na gut, viel
älter. Ich war begeisteter Ini-Gänger, oft und gerne auch Random. Wenn es dann hieß, ok, wenn du darauf nicht würfelst, kannst mit.
Kein Problem, ich wollt Spaß, nicht irgendein bescheuertes Item. Durch meine vielen Runs hatte ich meine gute Ausrüstung eh zusammen.
Und solche sachen wie : du kommst nur mit wenn du xy plus Heal hast, waren eh noch nicht verbreitet. Und wenn hab ich mir eben ne andere Gruppe gesucht. Im übrigen hab ich immer ne unortodoxe Spielweise gepflegt. Plus Heal, nicht mit mir. Ich war Manafetischißt. Plus int, plus Manareg. Mein Anregen gehörte mir, nicht den Priestern. Von außnahmen abgesehn. Zeitweilig war es schwer für mich, aber ich hab mich durchgesetz. Mit levl 60 konnte ich mir eine MC raidgruppe aussuchen. Ich hatte einen guten Ruf als Heiler und durch meine Random-runs kannten mich halt viele.
Zu meinem glück hatte ich eine Verständnisvolle Gilde, die meine Splins unterstützten. Aber nicht nur das, ich habe die meisten dazu inspiriert, es mir zumindest gleichzutun. Für meine zum Teil etwas -ähm- gewöhnungsbedürftigen Skillungen war ich nämlich auch berühmt
(was hab ich meine Druiden-Heil-Tank-Skillung geliebt).  Unser Gildenmeister hat dann die Woche der ungewöhnlichen Skillung ausgerufen. Für jeden wurde 2X umskillen aus der Gildenkasse gezahlt. Wir waren wohl damals die Weltweit am meisten verskillte Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei so verskillt waren wir gar nicht. Wer Gold übrig hat, sollte mal etwas abseits vom Mainstream ne skillung ausprobieren. Damals wurden in den Foren übrigens öfters über ungewöhnliche skillungen diskutiert. Ganz so abgefahren war das dann also doch nicht.

Also, was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auch immer mit darauf an, was der Spieler aus einem Spiel macht. ein Spiel ist letzlich auch nur so gut wie der Spieler, der es spielt. Und ich denke mal, wenn mehr Spieler wie ich den Mut haben , mal etwas abseits vom Mainstream zu spielen, täte das den spielen und der Community ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich auch ganz gut mit flames und Ignores leben und mit meiner Gilde hatte ich natürlich auch glück.
Und wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben gehören auch bei den Spielen meistens zwei dazu. Der Eine der sagt, du kommst nur mit nach Kara,wenn diese Ausrüstung hast und jene Skillung hast.  Und der andere der sich das gefallen läßt. Wie ich in verschiedenen Foren lese, finden das doch verdammt viele zum kosten. Fast euch doch ein Herz und schreibt im Realforum: Suche Mitstreiter für Kara, Ausrüstung und Skillung egal.
Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Alle ab 12 sind herzlich willkommen. Auch gerne Spieler ohne ausreichenden Skill, wenn sie denn lernfähig sind. Hm, ich spiel zwar grad kein WoW, aber ich glaub ich eröffne mal so einen Thread. Die Flames werden wohl eine nie dagewesene Dimension erreichen, der Zuspruch aber auch. Und ich wette 10 zu 1, das ihr erfolgreich sein werdet. Spieler, die Spaß am Spiel haben und keine  angst davor haben müssen, einen wipe zur verursachen, sind gute Spieler.

Ich danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit

Ich bin sehr auf eure Rückmeldungen gespannt

Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel eurer Wahl
egal ob das blutige AoC oder das süße Hallo Kitty


----------



## Gothmorg (11. Juli 2008)

> doch wenigstens gleicht nicht eine Höhle komplett der andren wink.gif Bei manchen MMOs kannte ich den Weg schon auswendig, wenn ich in die fünfte Höhle kam, die wieder EXAKT den selben Verlauf hatte.



Hehe, das kenn ich. Die WoW-Standard-Höhle: Du gehst um eine Biegung um in die Höhle zu kommen, hast dann einen weg links, einen in der Mitte und einen rechts. Der in der Mitte führt in einen kreisrunden Raum, der links hat unterwegs eine kleine Wasser-Stelle und führt zu einer tiefer gelegenen Ebene und der rechts füht zu einer höhergelegenen. Die Höhle gibts bestimt 10 mal XD


Und wie schon gesagt wurde. Graue Quests...da ist Grinden noch besser, das kann wenigstens noch spannend werden, wenn mal mehrere Gegner adden. Aber graue Quests machen, wo man jeden Gegner Two-hittet ist noch langweiliger.


----------



## Drakonis (11. Juli 2008)

nach den ganzen necro nervs und der erhöhung dr schwierigkeit der 70+ gegner ist mir momentan die lust an meinem 74 necro vergangen.

habe noch nen wächter auf 35, den ich aber auch ncith mehr spiel, nen demo lvl 30 den ich abundan spiel. nen 37pom den ich nur mit rl kumpel zusammen spiele und nen 22 jäger, mit dem ich in der kanalisation von tortage mein pvp-unwesen treibe.

graue quests geben leide rmitlerweile keine ep mehr, denoch kann man locker ohne probleme auf 40 kommen ohne grinden, wenn man die instanen wie heiligtum und schwarze festung mit macht.

ab 53-55 wird es dann erst zum grind.


----------



## Jinntao (11. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Also in WoW hab ich viel in Instanzen gelevelt. Dann konnte man in den Schlachtfelden questen. Es gab JintaAlor(oder so ähnlich) mit Elitemobs. Die Quests konnte man nur einer Gruppe lösen. Sonstige Elitemobs die man nur in einer Gruppe killen konnte, Dann gab es PvP-Quests. Selten, aber doch immer wieder interessante Quests. Kann mich an Quest mit nem Zeitlimit erinnern, z.B. in Tanaris. Quest mit interessanten Belohnungen, das Noggenfoggerelixier hab ich geliebt. Interssante andere Sachen, z.B. die Sache mit dem Falschirm bei den Zwillingskolossen in Feralas, u.s.w - u.s.w.



Als alternatives Gameplay würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, eher als Standard-Questelemente eines MMOs. Und das gibts in AoC auch. Gebiete mit Elitemobs, wo man Quests nur in der Gruppe schafft, kommen recht früh, z.B. in der Provinz Khopshef, unten rechts auf der Map (neben der schwarzen Festung rechts), gibts ein größeres Banditencamp wo man einen Schatz bergen muss (das kann man noch alleine versuchen, ist aber halbsbrecherisch) und den Banditenprinz töten soll (das geht bei adäquatem Level nur mit 6er-Gruppe). 

Quests mit Zeitlimit gibts z.B. in den wilden Landen von Zeleta, da muss man ein giftiges Gebräu aus der Stadt bringen (war aber recht einfach).

Viele Quests machen zudem einen Heidenspaß und sind verzweigter als ich es bisher erlebt habe. Ein paar Beispiele:

So gibt es z.B. einen Keller (wilde Lande von Zeleta) unter einem Fischerhaus den man untersuchen soll. Mit Lvl 23 kann mann das leveladäquat machen. Da stellt man dann fest (Achtung: Spoiler), das da Dunkelbestien einen Tunnel gegraben haben. Man kloppt alle um die da rum rennen und bekommt ne Folgequest, die für LvL 29 bestimmt ist. Betritt man den Keller erneut, entdeckt man eine neue Bedrohung: Die Nemedier nutzen den Dunkelbestientunnel um eine Invasion vorzubereiten. Dazu haben sie reichlich Sprengstoff mitgebracht, den man zerstören soll. Nachdem man die Anführer der Nemedier gelegt hat, bekommt man einen Edelstein, der eine Tür im Tunnelsystem öffnet, in der man einen vergessenen Schatz findet.

Anderes Beispiel: Auftrag: Einen See in Stygien untersuchen, in dem 'das Böse' lauern soll. War ein richtiger Schock für mich (Achtung: Spoiler). Das Wasser ist brackig und man hat ne miese Sichtweite. Ohne Wissen was mich erwartet, tauche ich steil nach unten. Plötzlich taucht direkt vor mir eine große Skelettstatue auf. Durch die Wasserbewegungen ist man mal näher, mal weiter von seinem Charakter entfernt. Ich war mit einem Ruck mit dem Gesicht vor dieser Statue und hab mich richtig erschrocken (wer konnte ahnen dass die rumliegt). Das ist auch ein Beispiel dafür, wie die Grafik die Atmosphäre unterstützt und eben nicht - wie so gerne behauptet wird, nur blenden soll.

Ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele anführen, (Rededuell mit Seth-Priester in Tarantia, Suche nach dem wahren Juwelendieb durch Befragungen, Mördersuche durch Befragungen, Jagd nach verlorenen Schriftrollen und dadurch immer wieder ungebetene Gäste etc.) aber will jetzt nicht zuviel verraten. Insgesamt bekommt man aber viel EP durch Quests, bis Level 50 musste ich nie grinden und hab lieber Quests gemacht, weil ich die ziemlich unterhaltsam finde. Ich finde auch, dass man deutlich mehr Abwechslung bekommt als in anderen MMOs. 

Das Gruppenspiel in Instanzen finde an sich - vom Gameplay her - auch besser. Blöd finde ich aber die EP-Verteilung, wobei ich davon ausgehe dass man das noch ändern wird. Ist ein Spieler höheren Levels, kriegt man kaum noch Erfahrung (trotz teaching), das nervt. Daher gehe ich bisher immer nur ein- zweimal in ne INstanz und erledige die Quests, die wiederrum viel EP bringen. Soviel zu meinem Eindruck.


----------



## erwo (11. Juli 2008)

Huhu,

hoffentlich finden Spieler wie Etmundi dieses Spiel nicht interessant.

Gibts nichts als solche ausdauernden Nerventöter in einer Gruppe
die einem das Spielen mehr versauen können.


Wird Zeit das das WoW Addon kommt...

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Visssion (11. Juli 2008)

jo ich denke es is auch so. Ich hab ewig auf AoC gewartet aber naja nach dem testmonat hat mir das ganze einfach nicht so zugesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschmackssache halt. Ich warte erstmal auf warhammer online und da werd ich teh same machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal guggen und naja ich denke es is klar, das es nun angenehmer is da die ganzen leute die meinten wie scheisse doch AoC ist nun nicht mehr spielen. 

Trotzalledem finde ich AoC ein gelungenes spiel! Es trifft nur einfach meinen geschmack nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## ThomasO (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn das so viel besser geworden ist, dann könnte man sich ja mal wieder einloggen.
Und vielleicht kann ich dann das Conall-Tal  durchqueren, ohne 6 mal zu sterben und ohne das meine restlichen Lebenspunkte nach dem Mob kloppen von einem Spieler weggekloppt werden, der sich danach für ach so Imba hält.

Kein Scherz, das ist sooft passiert das ich wieder zu WoW wechselte.


----------



## Tim13332 (11. Juli 2008)

AoC is einfach lange net so gut wie WoW und daher wird die Community von AoC auch rasant schwinden mit der Zeit.


----------



## Jinntao (11. Juli 2008)

Tim13332 schrieb:


> AoC is einfach lange net so gut wie WoW und daher wird die Community von AoC auch rasant schwinden mit der Zeit.



Da spricht wieder der Kenner mit Kristallkugel..


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Als alternatives Gameplay würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, eher als Standard-Questelemente eines MMOs. Und das gibts in AoC auch. Gebiete mit Elitemobs, wo man Quests nur in der Gruppe schafft, kommen recht früh, z.B. in der Provinz Khopshef, unten rechts auf der Map (neben der schwarzen Festung rechts), gibts ein größeres Banditencamp wo man einen Schatz bergen muss (das kann man noch alleine versuchen, ist aber halbsbrecherisch) und den Banditenprinz töten soll (das geht bei adäquatem Level nur mit 6er-Gruppe).
> 
> Quests mit Zeitlimit gibts z.B. in den wilden Landen von Zeleta, da muss man ein giftiges Gebräu aus der Stadt bringen (war aber recht einfach).
> 
> ...




Danke für die Infos. So langsam wird AoC für mich immer Interessanter.


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hoffentlich finden Spieler wie Etmundi dieses Spiel nicht interessant.
> 
> ...



Namaste 
Dank des ausführlichen Postings von Jinntao direkt über deinem
und sonstigen Infos finde ich das spiel immer Interessanter und werde es mir wohl 
holen. Und wiso bin ich ein Nervtöter. Haben wir schonmal in einer Gruppe gespieltL

Klär mich doch bitte auf.

Danke


----------



## Twilight09 (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist zwar wieder Off-Topic, aber was solls.

Ich fand Etmundis Beitrag so lustig. Jeder der selber mal 40er Inis geraidet hat, wusste das man auch auf 3-4, manchmal auch mehr Leute verzichten konnte. Da war halt die Devise, naja Hauptsache er ist dabei usw. 

Ich will dir, Etmundi, mit deiner Super-Power-Dudu-Skillung jetz nicht unterstellen, dass dein Raidleader sich das auch so gedacht hatte, aber im 70er Raidcontent mit 25 Leuten, gäbe es so etwas nicht.

Dann hattest du noch geschrieben "Die Frage nach Ausrüstung gab es damals nicht"  hrhr, wenn man in MC was reißen wollte und auch nur ein Gedanken an Ragna verschwendet hat, dann musste man Feuerresi-Klamotten farmen und da waren die Leute die das Zeug bauen konnten ziemlich selten, da Ruffarmen bei der Thoriumgesellschaft (-bruderschaft? lang ists her) auch nicht wirklich leicht war, hier hinzu kamen die noch ziemlich teuren Mats... usw.


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du noch geschrieben "Die Frage nach Ausrüstung gab es damals nicht"  hrhr, wenn man in MC was reißen wollte und auch nur ein Gedanken an Ragna verschwendet hat, dann musste man Feuerresi-Klamotten farmen und da waren die Leute die das Zeug bauen konnten ziemlich selten, da Ruffarmen bei der Thoriumgesellschaft (-bruderschaft? lang ists her) auch nicht wirklich leicht war, hier hinzu kamen die noch ziemlich teuren Mats... usw.



Namaste
stimme dir natürlich zu. Mit MC bezog ich mich auch die Anfänge. Da waren wir erstmal
heiß da drauf erstmal reinzukommen. 
das das alles heute bei 70igern Inis nicht mehr möglich ist mag sein.
Aber wie ich immer zu sagen pflege : Versuch macht klug.

Freut mich jedenfalls, das ich dich mit meinem Beitrag erheitert habe.


----------



## Jinntao (11. Juli 2008)

Für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: Unser lieber Game Director Gaute hat einen neuen Brief nur aktuellen Situation von AoC geschrieben, ich denke er passt ganz gut in diesen Thread.

Seid gegrüßt, meine lieben Mitspieler.

Es ist schon ein Weilchen her, seit ich mich zuletzt bei euch gemeldet habe. Deshalb wollte ich mal wieder von mir hören lassen und euch verraten, woran wir im Moment arbeiten und was uns die Zukunft bringen wird. Ich möchte mich in diesem Beitrag darauf konzentrieren, was mit dem Spiel jetzt passiert und was wir bereits getan haben. Außerdem möchte ich euch die Gründe für unsere Entscheidungen darlegen.

Wie ihr alle wisst, ist das Spiel nun seit etwa sieben Wochen veröffentlicht &#8211; und was für sieben Wochen das waren! Obwohl Conan sich besser verkauft, als wir es uns je erträumt hätten, wissen wir auch, dass es noch viel zu tun gibt. Ich will diese Tatsache nicht schönreden, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr die beständigen Verbesserungen und Ergänzungen bemerkt, die wir laufend implementieren &#8211; wir haben schon viel geschafft! Ich bin sehr stolz darauf, was das Team nach dem Launch alles geleistet hat, und ich denke, dass mir jeder zustimmen wird, dass wir Conan jeden Tag ein Stückchen besser machen. Außerdem arbeitet fast das gesamte Entwicklungsteam auch in absehbarer Zeit im Live-Team von Age of Conan mit, damit wir laufend neue Updates entwickeln und einpflegen können. Ich möchte aber betonen, dass unser Hauptaugenmerk im Moment eindeutig darauf liegt, Bugs auszumerzen und die Stabilität und Performance des Spiels zu verbessern. Ich werde in diesem Update zwar nicht ins Detail gehen, aber ich denke, die regelmäßigen Patches und ihre Inhalte sprechen für sich.

Neben den Verbesserungen an allen Bereichen des Spiels haben wir euch allerdings auch neue Inhalte versprochen. Nicht alles, was wir euch in unserem letzten Update im Juni versprochen haben, konnte so schnell implementiert werden, wie wir es wollten. Dafür gibt es eine Reihe von Gründen, der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass wir nach dem Motto "Qualität vor Quantität" arbeiten. Das große PvP-Update hat daher länger gedauert als erwartet. Bevor wir das Update auf den Live-Servern einpflegen, wollten wir alles noch einmal genau unter die Lupe nehmen und ein paar letzte Verbesserungen vornehmen. Nun kann ich allerdings voller Stolz und Freude verkünden, dass das PvP-Update auf unserem internen Test-Live-Server implementiert wurde (eine vollständige Feature-Liste)

Sobald das QA-Team dem Update sein internes Gütesiegel verpasst, wird es erst auf den Testlive-Server aufgespielt und danach auf den Liveserver. Natürlich wären wir alle froh, wenn diese Features bereits veröffentlicht wären, aber ich verspreche euch: Dieses Update wird der Wahnsinn. Es enthält viele der Features, über die wir gesprochen haben, darunter das Flüchtlingssystem, PvP-Level und -Ranglisten, die ersten PvP-Objekte und jede Menge andere PvP-Features. Außerdem wurden einige allgemeine Änderungen am PvP-Teil des Spiels vorgenommen (u.a. Beherrschungszauber, Schaden gegen andere Spieler, Duelle). All das soll das Leben als PvP-Spieler interessanter und vor allem unterhaltsamer gestalten. Durch die Anpassungen verändert sich das Gesicht unseres PvP-Modus deutlich. Natürlich werden wir auf Basis eures Feedbacks aus dem Test- und dem Live-Betrieb weiter an diesem wichtigen Teil des Spiels feilen. Wann diese Änderungen in den Live-Betrieb übernommen werden, hängt von der Qualität und dem Balancing ab. Wir rechnen allerdings in den nächsten Wochen mit gutem Feedback der Test-Server und hoffen, die Änderungen Anfang bis Mitte August endgültig implementieren zu können. Wir haben uns für dieses Update ein wenig mehr Zeit genommen, weil es uns wichtiger war, diese Features so gut wie möglich zu gestalten, als sie möglichst schnell zu veröffentlichen. Ich halte das für die beste Vorgehensweise, und wir werden dieses System auch in Zukunft weiter beibehalten.

Wie ich schon in unserem Juni-Update erwähnt habe, arbeiten wir auch daran, großartige neue Dungeons und Gebiete für die einzelnen Stufen einzubauen. Dabei geht es nicht "nur" um Quests (an denen wir ohnehin ständig arbeiten), sondern um komplett eigenständige Gebiete mit neuen Inhalten und Unterhaltung für unzählige Stunden. Wir haben einen vorläufigen Update-Plan für die neuen Gebiete im kommenden Jahr erstellt. Den Gesamtplan möchte ich hier noch nicht näher vorstellen, aber einige Gebiete stehen kurz vor der Fertigstellung, daher möchte ich auf diese kurz eingehen. Beginnen wir mit dem Ymir-Pass, einer großen, neuen Abenteuerregion für die Stufen 55-60. Wir arbeiten im Moment hart daran dieses Gebiet so schnell wie möglich zu veröffentlichen (mit etwas Glück noch in diesem Sommer, sobald die Qualität stimmt). Kurz danach werden wir in Donnerfluss einen neuen Stufe 80-DungeonDungeon erweitert &#8211; eine Level 80-Gruppeninstanz mit Endgegnern und tollen Gegenständen. Das waren nur ein paar Beispiele für die neuen Gebiete, die wir demnächst als Teil der Live-Updates entwickelt werden ... für Einzelspieler sowie für Gruppen und Raids.
präsentieren. Gleichzeitig wird dieselbe Abenteuerregion um ein neues

Ein weiterer Punkt, zu dem es gute Nachrichten zu vermelden gibt, sind die PvP-Belagerungsschlachten, die wir mit großem Aufwand verbessert haben. Einige Verbesserungen sind noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen. So wollen wir einiges an Optimierung betreiben und das Ressourcenmanagement verbessern, um die Performance und den Spaßfaktor zu erhöhen. Außerdem wollen wir das Balancing von Belagerungswaffen, Mammuts und anderen "Mauerbrechern" ausgewogener gestalten. Da sich immer mehr von euch an einer Belagerung beteiligen, sind wir natürlich besonders an eurem Feedback zu diesem Feature interessiert. Teilt uns eure Meinung einfach über das Forum mit.

Auch zur Gesamt-Performance des Spiels habe ich gute Nachrichten. Während die meisten Spieler das Spiel ohne Probleme genießen können, ist uns bewusst, dass wir für Spieler mit älteren Rechnern noch einiges zu tun haben. Wir haben daher weiter an der Speicherplatzverwaltung gearbeitet, um die allgemeine Performance zu verbessern. Updates in diesem Bereich sind in Arbeit. Diese werden auf den Live-Servern implementiert, sobald wir sie fertiggestellt haben. Wer auf einem älteren Rechner spielt, wird in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten sicher eine deutlich erhöhte Performance erleben. Auf der anderen Seite dieses Spektrums steht die Direct X 10-Komponente der Engine, an der derzeit gearbeitet wird. Welche Features sie beinhalten wird und wie sie funktioniert, werden wir im August in Leipzig vorstellen. Wer einen DX10-fähigen Rechner hat, darf sich auf einiges gefasst machen. Sobald wir die gewünschte Qualität erreicht haben, werden wir dieses Feature in das Live-Spiel integrieren (voraussichtlich im Herbst).

Die Verbesserungen, die wir am Spiel selbst vorgenommen haben und noch vornehmen werden, sind natürlich essentiell. Daneben haben wir aber auch unsere Organisationsstruktur optimiert. Unser großer Erfolg und die große Anzahl an aktiven Spielern bedeuten, dass wir rund um die Uhr gearbeitet haben, um euch den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten. Aber selbst das hat in einigen Fällen nicht gereicht. In den letzten Wochen haben wir daher große Anstrengungen unternommen, um neue GMs, Kundendienstmitarbeiter und Community-Mitarbeiter einzustellen und unseren Service zu optimieren. Es ist noch ein weiter Weg, bis wir wirklich zufrieden sein können, aber wir kommen unserem Ziel, der vollen Serviceabdeckung, immer näher. In den USA haben wir ein weiteres Bürogebäude bezogen, um unsere Kundendienstmitarbeiter und Community-Betreuer zu beherbergen. In Europa sind wir gerade dabei, in ein größeres Büro in Zürich zu ziehen. In diesem Büro werden neben Kundendienstmitarbeitern für Spanisch, Deutsch und Französisch auch Lokalisierungsteams und unser europäisches Community-Team arbeiten. Wir haben mit den Personaleinstellungen für das Züricher Büro bereits begonnen. Im Frühherbst wird unser exklusives Kundendienstcenter für Europa dann den Betrieb aufnehmen und das bereits bestehende Kundendienstcenter in den USA ergänzen. Das wird euch sicher zugute kommen.

Als Teil des Prozesses euch aufregende neue Inhalte zu liefern, haben wir auch einige wichtige Lektionen gelernt, was die Kommunikation von Zeitplänen und Terminen anbelangt. Wir werden in Zukunft noch genauer darauf achten, uns an die kommunizierte Zeitplanung zu halten. Das ist zwar bei einem so komplexen Spiel wie einem MMO ein absoluter Albtraum (da es oft etwas länger dauert als erwartet, bis man etwas wirklich perfekt geschafft hat), aber wir müssen einfach einen guten Kompromiss finden. Ihr wollt wissen, was wir machen, wir wollen es euch gerne sagen. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die Dinge nicht immer so früh fertig werden, wie wir es ursprünglich geplant haben, weil die Qualität einfach Vorrang hat. In diesem Zusammenhang haben wir uns auch bemüht, unsere Prozesse für die Erstellung von Update-Notizen zu optimieren, damit ihr über alle Änderungen informiert seid, die von Funcom implementiert werden.

Viele von euch haben uns gefragt, was denn eigentlich mit den Buddy-Keys los ist. Inzwischen sind wir so weit, dass wir sie aktivieren können. Ab nächster Woche seid ihr also in der Lage, eure Buddy-Keys auch zu verwenden und Freunde zu eurem Spiel einzuladen. Vergesst auf keinen Fall, euch das gigantische neue Update anzusehen, das wir in den Live-Betrieb integrieren werden, und schaut auch auf unseren Testservern die neuen PvP-Features an.

Das wars für heute! Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle eine gute Portion Urlaub diesen Sommer und dass euch Age of Conan viel Spaß bereitet!

Sonnige Grüße,

Gaute Godager

Game Director, Age of Conan &#8211; Hyborian Adventures

Quelle: http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread...0163#post720163


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: Unser lieber Game Director Gaute hat einen neuen Brief nur aktuellen Situation von AoC geschrieben, ich denke er passt ganz gut in diesen Thread.
> 
> "Qualität vor Quantität"
> 
> Quelle: http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread...0163#post720163




Namaste
erinnert mich an die Aussage von Funnycom:

"Wir wollen kein gutes Spiel auf den Markt bringen, sondern ein perfektes"


----------



## Donmo (11. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung auf einen baldigen Gästepass verbleibe ich
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Euer etmundi


Wenn du nicht auf Itemgeilheit stehst, könnte Age of Conan wirklich was für dich sein. Die Items machen zwar einen Unterschied, sind allerdings relativ einfach zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Spielepackung war so ein Zettel drin mit "für einen Gästekey besuchen sie die folgende Website blablabla" und genauso einen habe ich auch in der Packung meiner Gametimecard gefunden. Wenn ich also 2 Gästekeys habe könnte ich dir einen überlassen, dann kannst du dir endlich ein eigenes Urteil bilden und musst nicht den Blödsinn den man so liest nachplappern...


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Dank des ausführlichen Postings von Jinntao direkt über deinem
> und sonstigen Infos finde ich das spiel immer Interessanter und werde es mir wohl
> holen. Und wiso bin ich ein Nervtöter. Haben wir schonmal in einer Gruppe gespieltL
> ...



Dacht ich mir doch. Einfach eine Pauschalverurteilung und wenn man 
mal Konkret nachfragt wird der Schwanz eingezogen.

Typische AoC Fanqueen eben.


----------



## jdf (12. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: Unser lieber Game Director Gaute hat einen neuen Brief nur aktuellen Situation von AoC geschrieben, ich denke er passt ganz gut in diesen Thread.
> 
> Seid gegrüßt, meine lieben Mitspieler.
> 
> ...



Ahja, fassen wir zusammen: 

"Qualität von Quantität" - guter Witz *Tränenlach* Haben wir doch ein paar Wochen vor Release schonmal gehört, und was ist da draus geworden...?

Ansonsten? Sämtliche Ankündigungen der letzten sieben Wochen terminlich kräftig nach hinten geschoben ("Gaute, mach' irgendwas, wir brauchen noch mindestens sechs Monate lang deren Kohle, sonst reicht's den Praktikanten nicht nach Hawaii!").
Vollmundige Versprechungen, *kein* Wort der Entschuldigung dafür, dass die Buddykeys überhaupt erst mit 8 Wochen Verspätung freigeschaltet werden, *kein* Wort der Entschuldigung an die Community bzgl. des aktuellen Zustands des Spiels - statt dessen Selbsbeweihräucherung der dämlichsten Art "Ich bin sehr stolz darauf, was das Team nach dem Launch alles geleistet hat..." - Unfassbar. 

Ich votiere für den Preis "Blender des Jahres 2008" in den Kategorien Software & Marketing.


----------



## Jinntao (12. Juli 2008)

Natürlich wurde viel angekündigt und dann verschoben. Aber nenn mit mal bitte einen Spieleentwickler, der das in so einer Klarheit zugibt? Egal ob man es hinnehmbar findet, das Spiele nicht perfekt oder nicht mit allen versprochenen Inhalten veröffentlicht werden oder nicht - so eine Informationspolitik hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Alle großen MMOs haben ihre eigenen Startschwierigkeiten - siehe jetzt auch War online. Aber da ist es mir noch lieber, wenn der Gamedirector schreibt dass mans versprochen hat und leider nicht einhalten kann, als es zu beschönigen (WAR) oder einfach gar nix zu Problemen zu sagen (Blizzard).

Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wieso sich Funcom für nicht freigegebene Gästepasse entschuldigen sollte. Das ist ein Zusatzservice, der nicht beworben ist und auf den niemand ein Anrecht hat.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (12. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder auf die Frage des TE bezogen:

Gleiche Entwicklung wie bei Vangaurd: Erst kommen die Deppen, weil sie ein "WoW in schön" erwarten und nach dem Freimonat hauen sie ab,w eil sie merken, dass Vanguard bzw. AoC das nicht sind bzw. garnicht sein wollen. Damit wird dann die Community im positivem Sinne gefiltert und nur der angenehme Kern bleibt über.


----------



## jdf (13. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde viel angekündigt und dann verschoben. Aber nenn mit mal bitte einen Spieleentwickler, der das in so einer Klarheit zugibt? Egal ob man es hinnehmbar findet, das Spiele nicht perfekt oder nicht mit allen versprochenen Inhalten veröffentlicht werden oder nicht - so eine Informationspolitik hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Alle großen MMOs haben ihre eigenen Startschwierigkeiten - siehe jetzt auch War online. Aber da ist es mir noch lieber, wenn der Gamedirector schreibt dass mans versprochen hat und leider nicht einhalten kann, als es zu beschönigen (WAR) oder einfach gar nix zu Problemen zu sagen (Blizzard).
> 
> Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wieso sich Funcom für nicht freigegebene Gästepasse entschuldigen sollte. Das ist ein Zusatzservice, der nicht beworben ist und auf den niemand ein Anrecht hat.



Mit Verlaub - die Information über Streichung von 4 Klassen und 4 Hauptstädten kommt z.B. bei WAR zig Monate VOR Release - da darf sich dann VORHER jeder ein Bild machen. Bei AoC erfahre und lese ich alle paar Tage, dass Feature X nicht funtioniert, Feature Y nicht implementiert ist und Feature Z zwar funktional ausschaut, auf die Spielmechanik aber leider keinen Effekt hat. DAS SPIEL IST BEREITS VERÖFFENTLICHT; LEUTE ZAHLEN BEREITS DAFÜR. Das ist einfach nur Salamitaktik: alles, was nicht unbedingt mitgeteilt werden MUSS wird rasugezögert bis es nicht mehr anders geht und dann weichgespült und betont kleinlaut veröffentlicht. Anstatt z.B. drauf hinzuweisen, dass Häuten derzeit immer noch sinnlos ist, ein "zukünftiger" Patch sich aber drum kümmern wird wäre es FC gut angestanden, den Mist einfach zu fixen um dann gleich eine Vollzugsmeldung rausbringen zu können. Statt dessen hat man ein paar Kollisionsprobleme gefixt - reife Leistung. Mir ist es noch nie untergekommen, dass ich für ein Spiel nach Release Gigabyteweise Patches saugen muss (btw ein absolutes Novum, alleine der Umfang der Downloads sprengt alles mir bekannte) um dann immer noch auf einem Trümmerhaufen zu sitzen - 8 Wochen NACH Release.


----------



## Drakonis (15. Juli 2008)

jedem das sein, mich hat zwar der necro nerv auch ziemlich hart getroffen, aber nach dem umskillen kann ich den char wieder spielen, zwar ncith mehr so häufig, aber sind ja nur noch 5 lvl bis auf 80.

ansosnten spiel ich nen demo lvl 42, mit kumpel zusamm nen pom 37, dann hab ich noch nen wächter 35 und nen jäger 22. langweilig wird mir nicht und es ist jedem sein eigenes ding, obs ihm gefällt, und was er daraus macht.


----------



## Jiro (15. Juli 2008)

Meine Lehren nach über einem Monat AoC:

1. Ich werde kein MMORPG mehr spielen, das so konsequent instanziert ist wie AoC.

Ich wusste zwar vor Release, dass AoC in lauter einzelne Instanzen unterteilt ist, aber habe mir dabei nichts Negatives gedacht. Selber schuld. 
Ich hab dauernd das Gefühl nur in irgendeiner Schachtel zu spielen. Wenn genug Spieler da sind werden ein paar weitere Schachtel aufgemacht, aber niemals mit dem Gefühl in einer persistenten Welt zu spielen. Die Rotulus Marschen Schachtel könnte genausgut mit der Wilden Lande Schachtel verbunden sein und es würde auch nicht weiter auffallen. Die große Übersichtskarte vermittelt nicht den Eindruck in einer riesigen zusammenhängenden Welt zu sein, sondern zeigt mir nur durch welche Schachteln mit grauen Mobs ich durchgehen muss, um zu meiner Zielschachtel zu gelangen.  

2. Ich sehe kein durchdachtes PvP Konzept

AoC wurde in erster Linie als PvP Spiel beworben. Vom drohenden Krieg, der im Intro dargestellt wurde, keine Spur. Was die in den stygischen Schachteln treiben, kann einem in den aquilonischen Schachteln ziemlich egal sein. 
Dass man sich auf den PvE Servern bis auf die Minigames und die Grenzgebietsschachteln nicht gegenseitig umhauen kann und auf den PvP Servern überall ist für mich kein PvP Konzept. Da frag ich mich schon: Haben sich die niemals andere MMORPGs angesehen wie etwa DAoC mit New Frontiers? Die blödsinnigen Minigames als Kniefall vor den WoW BGs, die dagegen noch gut abschneiden, sind dann das wo sich PvP hauptsächlich abspielt?

3. Kein durchdachtes Craft System

Wenn man mal auf alle Bugs, die das Craftsystem derzeit noch hat, gar nicht eingeht, bleibt die Frage: Warum zum Teufel muss ich für Handwerksquests, die ich mit Lvl 50/55 annehmen kann, zentner- und stundenweise dunkelgraue Lvl 20 Mobs für Leder meucheln? Die gleiche Frage stellt sich dann mit jeder neuen Handwerksquest wieder und statt Robustem Leder lässt sich genausogut Wolle, Schwieliges Leder etc. einsetzen.

4. PvE ind Tortage/Lvl 20 Gebiete Top - Rest Flop

Gerade bei den Beispielen, die hier im Thread angeführt wurden für gute Quests, frage ich mich doch: Hä?
Macht eine Quests wirklich Spass, die zum Ziel hat: Renne durch einen braunschwarzen Kellergang und töte 37 gleichaussehende Mobs? Danach levle noch ein bisschen woanders und renne nochmal durch den gleichen braunschwarzen Kellergang und töte andere Mobs. Die Questtexte kann man sich durchlesen, aber spätestens beim ersten Twink klickt man die Quests mit der ersten Auswahlmöglichkeit durch (aber Vorsicht: manchmal muss man auch auf die zweite Antwort klicken, bei Auf Wiedersehen draufdrücken ist allerdings ganz schlecht!). 
Genausowenig seh ich irgendwelche taktischen Finessen bei den Elite Instanzen. Drauf auf den Mob und jeder haut raus, was er kann, der Wächter flucht nachher vielleicht ein bisschen, aber der Mob liegt. Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Klassen, mit denen ich zusammenspielen, aber von der Notwendigkeit von taktischem Feingefühl oder eines vorsichtigen Aggromanagements hab ich bisher noch nichts mitbekommen.
Da ich von AoC kein PvE MMORPG erwartet habe, wäre mir dieser Punkt allerdings egal, wäre da nicht der Punkt 2. 

An den Punkten 2 bis 4 lässt sich genauso wie bei den allgegenwärtigen Performance- und Stabilitätsproblemen mit einigen Patches noch was zum Guten verändern. Aber allein Punkt 1 ist für mich auf Dauer ein Booselite- Spielspasskiller, womit ich zu meiner letzten Lehre von über einem Monat AoC komme:

5. Abo

Leg dich nicht auf mehr als ein 1- Monatsabo fest, solang du nicht das ganze Spiel kennst bzw. du noch nicht realisiert hast, dass das was du kennst das ganze Spiel ist.


----------



## Deadwool (15. Juli 2008)

zum Vorgänger post:

1. da ist WoW mit seiner zusammenhängenden Welt leider eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Je besser die Grafik, desto mehr kommen instanzierte online Spiele. 100 verschiedene, hochdetaillierte Krieger mit Bumpmap und den neuesten hastenichtgesehn Effekten auf einem Platz vertragen die Server nicht, und die Grafikkarten genausowenig. Das würde lagen wie sau. 

2. Das Konzept scheint mir da zu sein. Aber offenbar ist es noch unvollständig. Warten wir mal ab was sie daraus machen.

3. Das mit dem Leder ist wirklich mühsam. Die restlichen Rohstoffe lassen sich jedoch flott farmen. Was man daraus machen kann, ist noch ziemlich dürftig. Verzeiht mir einen weiteren WoW Vergleich. Aber vor BC war das crafting dort auch fürn Anus. Gut Ding will Weile haben

4. Kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Die Quests ausserhalb von Tortage sind nicht schlechter als in anderen MMOs. Im Gegenteil, die Geschichten dazu sind oft ziemlich unterhaltsam. Und wer damit nicht klar kommt dass man in vielen Quests halt x mal die selben Mobs töten oder x mal die selben Sachen sammeln muss, hat sich glaub das falsche Genre ausgesucht. 

Was die taktischen Finessen der Gegner angeht, finde ich auch dass noch Handlungsbedarf von Seiten Funcom besteht. Das erinnert mich aktuell an ein anderes Spiel das ich gerade Beta spiele nebenbei. Auch könnten Dungeons deutlicher als Gruppen Instanzen gekennzeichnet werden. Während das Haus in Bubshur zb problemlos solo gemacht werden kann, sind die Mobs in der schwarzen Festung Elite, und man liegt tot am Boden bevor man autsch geschrieben hat im Chat. Beide Orte sind jedoch als Dungeons verzeichnet auf der Karte. Finde ich etwas verwirrend ....

5. Kann ich unterschreiben. Egal welches Spiel. Und noch viel weniger würde ich meinen langährigen WoW oder egalwas Account verkaufen, nur weil ein neues Spiel in den Medien entsprechend gehyped wird. Erst probespielen. Dann entscheiden.


----------



## salvi (15. Juli 2008)

abo auslaufen lassen tschö aoc.....


----------



## Donmo (15. Juli 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> abo auslaufen lassen tschö aoc.....


Ich glaube jemand der sich nur anmeldet um in 4 verschiedenen Topics zu schreiben dass er sein Abo nicht verlängert brauch man nicht zu vermissen.

@Topic: Auf Asgard sind momentan zwar etwas weniger Spieler als vorher unterwegs (zumindest in meinem Levelbereich), aber jetzt wird das Spiel erst spannend, da die ersten großen Gildenkriege vor der Tür stehen. Open-PVP ich komme!


----------



## Arthorhas (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch auf Asgard Zuhause, und muss sagen genauso fühlt es sich auch an… wie ein Zuhause.

Weniger Leute würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten, nur halt verteilter. Wenn es dann darauf ankommt sieht man auch wie viele Spieler da sind (zum Beispiel Gestern bei einem Treffen in Tesso… da waren garantiert so viele Spieler, wie wenn in WoW neues PVP Equip in der Stadt zu holen war. So schaut es aus wenn sich eine Schlacht entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar kam es in diesem Falle nachher doch nur zu einzelnem Geplänkel, aber es macht schon etwas her, wenn sich mehrere Gilden gegenüber stehen und du fast nur noch rot siehst.

Ansonsten findest du hier in dem Spiel das was du suchst. Magst du lieber RP besuchst du die Taverne des Waffenmeisters oder eine der Spelunken in Khemi. Magst du PVP brauchst du nur durchs Land zu ziehen, und magst du Schlachten dann wirst du auch hier fündig (muss nur die Absprache halt passen). Fürs RP gibt es auch schon Dauereinrichtungen wie der Tesso Abend Heute wieder. Das überzeugt, das macht Spaß! 

Und das macht es aus, du kannst jederzeit das vorfinden was du spielen magst, bist nicht darauf angewiesen etwas zu spielen was dir nicht gefällt. Es gibt keinen reinen PVP Zwang den andere Spiele aufweisen nur damit du von der Ausrüstung mithalten kannst, aber durch die Story kommst du automatisch dort hinein (aus meiner Sicht der ich früher PVP nur auf Zwang gespielt habe).

Community ist wesentlich besser geworden, siehe nur die Kommentare der Spieler zum nächsten Patch der diese Woche ansteht, die Entwickler kommen endlich dazu wieder mehr zu entwickeln als zu reparieren, erste Einflüsse des in ein paar Wochen angekündigten PVP Patches sind in der UI bald zu merken. Wie jeder weiß ist dies ein Indiz das bald das andere dann tatsächlich kommt.

Testserver: Es wird mehr auf die Spieler eingegangen, und die Community wird für ernst  genommen. So ist zumindest mein Gefühl. Umstrittene Sachen werden auch wieder kurzerhand entfernt wenn den die Community auch darstellen kann das es anders besser zu lösen sei… siehe XP für graue Queste und das diese wohl diese Woche wieder kommt. 

Auch wenn ich meine das das ein oder andere auf dem Zeitplan von FC noch etwas länger dauert als sie es selber angeben, sind sie um einiges ehrlicher und lassen die Community mehr Anteil haben als wie es viele andere tun.

Ansonsten gefällt mir einfach das Spiel, es hat etwas mehr Abwechslung was Queste angeht (auch wenn das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden kann, manche Queste sind aber völlig anderer Natur als man sie aus WoW oder LOTRO kennt). Dadurch bekommt das Spiel unweigerlich auch mehr Atmosphäre, mehr Farbe (auch wenn es bei den Rüstungen immer noch recht eintönig zugeht, womit ich nicht nur die Farbe sondern auch Form, etc. mit meine). 

So werde ich dem Spiel hier auch treu bleiben. Wenn die Patchs so kommen wie angekündigt wird der wohl noch etwas rohe Diamant um einige Facetten reicher, und da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich das er eine doch schöne Form bekommt.


----------



## Donmo (15. Juli 2008)

Arthorhas schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf Asgard Zuhause, und muss sagen genauso fühlt es sich auch an… wie ein Zuhause.
> 
> Wenn es dann darauf ankommt sieht man auch wie viele Spieler da sind (zum Beispiel Gestern bei einem Treffen in Tesso… da waren garantiert so viele Spieler, wie wenn in WoW neues PVP Equip in der Stadt zu holen war. So schaut es aus wenn sich eine Schlacht entwickelt
> 
> ...


Treffen in Tesso... Aquilonische Ehrengarde, Schwert und Kelch , Schwarze Legion oder nur Zuschauer?^^
Ich selber war leider nicht dabei, aber den Erzählungen nach war es ein schönes Event...

@salvi: Ja, mimimi ich habe mein Abo gekündigt, bewundert/bemitleidigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berlin2k (15. Juli 2008)

bin ebenfalls auf ASGARD bei INSOMNIA, Wir haben letzte Woche die vorletzte festung ergattert.

wir haben auch natürlich kriegsgegner, und nichts ist herrlicher wenn man im Umgebungschat in RP Manier den anderen Beleidigt und seinen Stamm verhohnt. Es geht hart zur Sache aber so ist es in diesem zeitalter.

Danke nochmal an Pakt des Blutes die immer wieder für einen Kampf gut sind.


----------



## Arthorhas (15. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Treffen in Tesso... Aquilonische Ehrengarde, Schwert und Kelch , Schwarze Legion oder nur Zuschauer?^^
> Ich selber war leider nicht dabei, aber den Erzählungen nach war es ein schönes Event...



Weder noch, aber mit Schwert und Kelch verbündet. Wobei mit dem Level des Chars von Gestern war ich schon eher Zuschauer oder schon fast tod. Aber da ich mich nicht verstecken mag, einfach mal mitten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

